# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Có ai đi bãi, nhặt được cái này thì hú em

## Tuanlm

Đang cần cái switch này, bác nào đi bãi nhặt được thì báo giá em liền

https://tinhte.vn/threads/bimek-slv-...-gioi.2542478/

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hmm, bác có chắc là dùng được hem đó? coi chừng bị cấn  :Wink:

----------


## hangle22

:Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   hàng bãi gắn vô coi bộ phê  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Con gái con lứa gì mà bậy bạ rứa  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## hangle22

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ủa? Thì em đọc tham khảo. Có sao nói vậy hà. Nói bậy chứ không làm bậy là được  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: . Để cuối tuần ra bãi có về đăng lên page bán  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe bác gamo khó tính rứa  :Smile: )))
Cái này mà ngoài bãi có thì em cũng chả dám xài đâu, lỡ may mà em nó chết IC hay gì rồi không kiềm được lưu lượng thì toi kakaka

----------


## Gamo

Có chắc ko đó? Sao ku Nam nói là chú ko cần dùng cũng như có dùng?  :Wink:

----------


## hung1706

Haha em thì chả biết thất thường khi hạn khi mưa nên muốn chắc ăn thì phải hỏi lại bạc-nơ của em (chứ sao lại hỏi anh Nam nhờ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## thuhanoi

> Đang cần cái switch này, bác nào đi bãi nhặt được thì báo giá em liền
> 
> https://tinhte.vn/threads/bimek-slv-...-gioi.2542478/


Thấy mấy bà xài cái này ngon bổ rẻ, nhanh chóng hiệu quả, chỉ cần 1 cái thôi chứ không phải 2 cái như vậy, và có thể tái sử dụng

----------

duonghoang, Gamo, mig21

----------


## Gamo

Con nhỏ housemate của em ngày xưa treo cái này trước cửa phòng

----------


## Tuanlm

Cái này không dùng làm limit switch được hả các cao thủ?



@ bác Thuhanoi: Cái tool như hình chắc cụ Nam Maria có data sheet và manual của nó.

----------


## Nam CNC

Ông Tuấn ông chập hay bị gì , cái này công tắc lưu lượng thì làm quái gì là công tắc hành trình , cái thằng khùng nào nghĩ cái cùi bắp này mà đòi ứng dụng , chém gió xong đưa lên youtube đòi làm đề tài khoa học , toàn hư cấu, vậy mà mấy ông còn đưa lên đây cổ vũ nữa .


mà nói cho nghe , dạng lưu chất sệt lỏng thất thường , dùng valve đóng mở có ngày nghẹt vỡ ống nhé. Chưa có con thì chít vô tư dù vợ hay đối tác tình cảm gì đó , chừng nào có con mới chắc chắn hàng chất lượng , nhiều khi phun nước phèo phèo chỉ toàn nước lèo không có cái , vớt qua vớt lại có 1 con mà cụt đuôi nữa thì toi . Sau khi có kết quả , cắt hay thắt chưa muộn hehehe.

----------

mig21

----------


## CKD

Sao các bác cứ xoắn thế nhỉ. Tùy đối tượng
Chổ nào được thì lộ thiêng, chổ tình nghi thì dùng lá chắn cho an toàn cả thằng nhớn và thằng nhỏ.

----------

